# Ever wish your dog could talk?



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! I sometimes wish my golden could talk to me! Even better--I wish she could control what & when I eat, like I am so meticulous about for her, so I would have as nice a figure as she has! LOL! :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok I have to thank you for introducing that web series to me, I'm dying laughing over here!!!


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

I to want to thank you that was so funny i wish that my boys could talk to me but_ hope that_ I am doing a OK job understanding what they are saying:lol:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I sure do!! Especially to tell me where it hurts. And in some ways, she CAN talk. DH were just talking about this yesterday and decided it's a good thing she can't: she'd be telling all kinds of embarassing things about us. :uhoh:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL. I sent my mom a message yesterday and said, "Sometimes, I wish I could text Dexter." It'd be so much better than texting a human. *sigh*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Ok I have to thank you for introducing that web series to me, I'm dying laughing over here!!!


 
Same here. This was great and I'm going to check out the other vids.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I often times think Maggie is a person in a dog costume!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Same here. This was great and I'm going to check out the other vids.


 
The funniest one, by far, is "Slyvester Goes To Jail"


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hahahaha, yes at times I wish they could talk...but then I am sure when they are a relentless breed, as in my rat terrier...she would drive my hubby nuts. "When moma coming home?? huh huh?? Daddy when she be here, huhu huh?? Oh a car do I hear a car is that her? Maybe she had an accisdent or I know she stopped at McDonalds and got me a flurry, but it will be melted by the time she gets it to me, Huh ?? Daddy where is she I been sitting on da back of da couch waiting ALLL day and ...etc etc.." 
LOL...get my point??


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

hahaha, that was so great!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

That was so cute!


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I bet my cats would have similar conversations with Roxy...houdini especially gets cranky with her


----------

